# Really need some help. have hive 6 week. Any advice.



## Highview.Keeper (Jul 21, 2016)

Hello, 

I'm a new beekeeper, I had spent a year reading about them, but now that I have the hive six weeks. I now know nothing. All the advice I get is from people with langstroth hives, and it contradicts what I read about the warre hives. 

--I got the hive the first week of June. The two top boxes are full of comb, and looks to be honey, the bees are working on the bottom two boxes now. A woman advised me yesterday, to empty out the top box of the honey and replace it into the second box location. Should I do this? 

--I don't know how to treat for verrora mites. all the treatments are size specific, and not for the warre. How does everyone else treat? 

--Hive inspections. when should I do them, is there a certain temperature that I should wait to, as the comb is frameless? 

Thank you so much for all your help.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Thats not what abby warre would do. Actually I don't have any bee experiance and abby warre didn't have to worry about mites. If it were abby in france, he would wait till aug. and start tipping the top boxes up chacking for brood and if there was any he would leave it and if there wasn't he would harvest down to two full boxes and caculate their stores.

I thought I would post a link to his book, just incase you haven't seen it.
http://www.users.callnetuk.com/~heaf/beekeeping_for_all.pdf

I hope this helps
gww


----------



## Highview.Keeper (Jul 21, 2016)

gww said:


> Thats not what abby warre would do. Actually I don't have any bee experiance and abby warre didn't have to worry about mites. If it were abby in france, he would wait till aug. and start tipping the top boxes up chacking for brood and if there was any he would leave it and if there wasn't he would harvest down to two full boxes and caculate their stores.
> 
> I thought I would post a link to his book, just incase you haven't seen it.
> http://www.users.callnetuk.com/~heaf/beekeeping_for_all.pdf
> ...




Yes, but I will/do have mites, so I have to treat them, or they'll die.


----------



## johnsof (Oct 14, 2014)

Mite-Away Quick Strips. One strip works really well to knock the mites back; it won't get them all but it will really put the population down. And you won't contaminate the honey. You can treat multiple times during the summer, just read the instructions about the temperature range when it should be used!
In this area it is recommended to also treat with oxalic acid in October after brood rearing is done and when it is cool enough that there is little cross-contamination between hives. You can do an oxalic dribble or vaporization with a Warre; yes, the hive is smaller but you can adjust the volume you use, just calculate by how many boxes you have. At that point the temperature is low enough that the MAQS are no longer effective.


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

Highview.Keeper said:


> Yes, but I will/do have mites, so I have to treat them, or they'll die.


Sad.


----------



## Bee14me (Jan 4, 2016)

There is a lot of discussion on treating for mites. By treating for mites your overall saving the immediate hive but hindering the future of that hive. Russian bees have little problem with mites as they have a better grooming policy than say Italian bees.... This isn't by accident. The mite is native to the region where the commonly know Russian bee comes from. Allowing for natural selection to favor those bees that keep up on grooming each other over those that didn't. I'm not saying to not treat your hive, just saying not to over treat the hive to the point where they may become completely dependent on your intervention to live..... Food for thought


----------

